# Site Closing!



## HMF (May 31, 2016)

*PLEASE READ THIS!! *

*IN ORDER TO MIGRATE THIS SITE TO A DEDICATED SERVER, THIS SITE WILL CLOSE FROM  5:00 PM WEDNESDAY, JUNE 1, 2016 UNTIL 5:00 PM THURSDAY, JUNE 2, 2016!*


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 31, 2016)

will it have the same address?


----------



## HMF (May 31, 2016)

Same url, but different ip addresses.


----------



## dlane (May 31, 2016)

What are the expected benefits, 
Are things going to get lost, old posts, downloads, pics
Will we see any improvement 
Just courious ?


----------



## HMF (May 31, 2016)

The dedicated server will give us more space, greater bandwidth, better site speed. No loss of data. The data will be synced upon completion of the switchover.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you for making the investment.


----------



## HMF (Jun 1, 2016)

TonyL said:


> Thank you for making the investment.



The investment was made thanks to members like you who invested in the site by making a donation.


----------



## HMF (Jun 1, 2016)

These people contributed in 2016 to help us accomplish this milestone:



        May 31, 2016        Payment from Jerry Hawk
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 29, 2016        Payment from thomas barnett
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 28, 2016        Payment from Quality Machine Tools, LLC
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 28, 2016        Payment from mike walton
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 27, 2016        Payment from Kevin Crumley
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 27, 2016        Payment from James Guthrie
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 26, 2016        Payment from Brooks Ravenscroft
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 26, 2016        Payment from Peter Makosky
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        May 26, 2016        Payment from Pens by Charley
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 26, 2016        Payment from Marvin Linke
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 26, 2016        Payment from Frederick Carlson
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 26, 2016        Payment from Gary Bianchini
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from John Dinan
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from charles pingle
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from gerald williams
Completed
Print shipping label
$30.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from jim barling
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from George R Hazen
Completed
Print shipping label
$40.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Joseph Swigert
Completed
Print shipping label
$40.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from henry leber
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Glenna Van Drunen
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Stefan Asmussen
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from J Ramirez
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Thomas Mungle
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Hit Factor Shooting Supply, LLC
Completed
Print shipping label
$40.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Brent Parker
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Ralph Johnson
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from David Gould
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from charles habenicht
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Tad Pinney
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Dav id Michalkiewicz
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
31 - 60 transactions
        May 25, 2016        Payment from charles itzenthaler
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from benjamin ellis
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Guðni Gudmundsson
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from john york
Completed
Print shipping label
$30.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Paul Livingston
Completed
Print shipping label
$30.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Dennis Reese
Completed
Print shipping label
$30.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Stephen Crawford
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Fred Kiefer
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Richard P Kuivila
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Francois Bernard
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from tom knopp
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Rich Loen
Completed
Print shipping label
$30.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from TIMOTHY DRINKARD
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Robert Engelhaupt
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Arthur Hailer
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Karen Crum
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Tom Tompkins
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Robert Davis
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from ROBBIES MACHINE SERVICE INC.
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Roy Wilson
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Terry Ethridge
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from James Stephens
Completed
Print shipping label
$30.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Jack Wallace
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Mark Jacobs
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Andy Little
Completed
Print shipping label
$30.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from James Bliven
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Donald Alvarado
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Frederick Wilson
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from David Brandon
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from david smith
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
61 - 90 transactions
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Kenneth P Simolo
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from conrad price
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Ronald Holloway
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Loyd May
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Paul Boulay
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Casey Cordell
Completed
Print shipping label
$100.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from HCM3D
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from brooks Locomotive and Machine
Completed
Print shipping label
$40.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Robert Vines
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Anthony Szablowski
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from G Dill
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from steve saxer
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Seeton C&P
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Greg Seeber
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Evan Roberts
Completed
Print shipping label
$100.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Eddie DeMoss
Completed
Print shipping label
$100.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Mark Knox
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from RICHARD P MARSHALL
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from roland langridge
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Geoffrey Morgan
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from al washick
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Gordon Taylor
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Richard Williams
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from les shelley
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Creative Designs
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from wayne mitzen
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from W Morgan Lafferty
Completed
Print shipping label
$30.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from James Hornback
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Alfeld Family
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Annie Clare
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
91 - 120 transactions
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Peter Cyr
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Theodore J Craft
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from DAVID HAIR
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Bob Vinton
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from metal-tec
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Kenneth J Roth
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Emilio Gonzalez
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Sanford Swope
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from William Graves
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Kevin Hutchins
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from stanley gorecki
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Merle Wagner
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Mark Faith
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from gregory Schmidt
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Gregory David McConville
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Kevin Buehner
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Brandon Nixon
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Barry Lochridge DC
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Bozo Dragojevic
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from George Hill
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from John Terpack
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from michael martin
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Ramon Suarez
Completed
Print shipping label
$40.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from James hillman
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from John Kraljic
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Michael Jackson
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Henry Silvia
Completed
Print shipping label
$100.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Kerry Patterson
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Steve Lamb
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 25, 2016        Payment from Varitech LLC
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
121 - 150 transactions
        May 24, 2016        Payment from Darrell Taylor
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 24, 2016        Payment from Michael Rosen
Completed
Print shipping label
$30.00 USD
        May 24, 2016        Payment from Don Hawkins
Completed
Print shipping label
$30.00 USD
        May 24, 2016        Payment from Larry Buchy
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 24, 2016        Payment from Jay Critchfield
Completed
Print shipping label
$100.00 USD
        May 24, 2016        Payment from mike walton
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 23, 2016        Payment from tom howland
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 23, 2016        Payment from William Espen
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        May 23, 2016        Payment from Steve Lund
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 23, 2016        Payment from Meg's Bargin Store
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 23, 2016        Payment from SHANNON Henderson
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 23, 2016        Payment from jerry paulus
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 23, 2016        Payment from Calvin Gray
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 23, 2016        Payment from Michael Rodecap
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 23, 2016        Payment from Steve Bainbridge
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 22, 2016        Payment from Sophie Gruby
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 22, 2016        Payment from Anthony LoBello
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 22, 2016        Payment from jacob parker
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 22, 2016        Payment from Russell Harman
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 21, 2016        Payment from Richard Saunders
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 21, 2016        Payment from Stan Gisler
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 21, 2016        Payment from Michael Marcin
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 21, 2016        Payment from John Dahlberg
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 21, 2016        Payment from Shaun Calvert
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 21, 2016        Payment from John Zeitner
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 21, 2016        Payment from The Hobby-Machinist, Inc.
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 20, 2016        Payment from Michael Fairfield
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 19, 2016        Payment from john wright
Completed
Print shipping label
$5.00 USD
        May 16, 2016        Payment from Stephen Moffett
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        May 11, 2016        Payment from TERRY BRYAN
Completed
Print shipping label
$25.00 USD
151 - 180 transactions
        May 11, 2016        Payment from Sean Byrne
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 10, 2016        Payment from Wally Gehricke
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        May 10, 2016        Payment from Medical Systematics, Inc.
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        May 10, 2016        Payment from Benjamin M Kjellberg
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 8, 2016        Payment from Robert l Clark
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        May 7, 2016        Payment from Brian Moore
Completed
Print shipping label
$70.00 USD
        May 7, 2016        Payment from Daryl Doering
Completed
Print shipping label
$5.00 USD
        May 7, 2016        Payment from MARK MILLER
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        May 7, 2016        Payment from Craig Bennett
Completed
Print shipping label
$5.00 USD
        May 6, 2016        Payment from Charles Mitchard
Completed
Print shipping label
$40.00 USD
        May 5, 2016        Payment from Fair Winds Industries
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        May 5, 2016        Payment from Tom Piccola
Completed
Print shipping label
$5.00 USD
        May 5, 2016        Payment from john richardson
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        May 5, 2016        Payment from joshua hoblitt
Completed
Print shipping label
$5.00 USD
        May 4, 2016        Payment from Jason Annen
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        May 4, 2016        Payment from Frank Rudowski
Completed
Print shipping label
$15.00 USD
        May 3, 2016        Payment from Kenneth Stokley
Completed
Print shipping label
$30.00 USD
        Apr 25, 2016        Payment from Jocat Enterprizes
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Apr 22, 2016        Payment from Daniel Hughes
Completed
Print shipping label
$30.00 USD
        Apr 22, 2016        Payment from Lindsay Raley
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 21, 2016        Payment from Bob Sakowski
Completed
Print shipping label
$25.00 USD
        Apr 21, 2016        Payment from The Hobby-Machinist, Inc.
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Apr 21, 2016        Payment from Carl Ritter
Completed
Print shipping label
$25.00 USD
        Apr 21, 2016        Payment from Matt Muir
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Apr 20, 2016        Payment from Dominic Perna
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Apr 19, 2016        Payment from richard pasquantonio
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 18, 2016        Payment from William Hoffer Jr
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Apr 18, 2016        Payment from Michael Mastro
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 18, 2016        Payment from Jay Moyer
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 17, 2016        Payment from jim pelly
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
181 - 210 transactions
        Apr 16, 2016        Payment from David VANNORMAN Sr
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Apr 16, 2016        Payment from Wally Gehricke
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 16, 2016        Payment from John Grice
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Apr 15, 2016        Payment from Roy Scuccimarri
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Apr 15, 2016        Payment from James Hancock
Completed
Print shipping label
$15.00 USD
        Apr 15, 2016        Payment from Peter Hillis
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Apr 15, 2016        Payment from Randall Marx
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Apr 14, 2016        Payment from Robert Miller
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Apr 14, 2016        Payment from The Hobby-Machinist, Inc.
Completed
Print shipping label
$5.00 USD
        Apr 14, 2016        Payment from Southdale Instrument Repair
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Apr 14, 2016        Payment from Chris Ryskoski
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Apr 13, 2016        Payment from Chris Scratch
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 12, 2016        Payment from Thomas Bredehoft
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 12, 2016        Payment from Jack Hoying
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 12, 2016        Payment from cj mesler
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 11, 2016        Payment from Charles III
Completed
Print shipping label
$25.00 USD
        Apr 11, 2016        Payment from brian fox
Completed
Print shipping label
$35.00 USD
        Apr 11, 2016        Payment from Andrew Schliesske
Completed
Print shipping label
$25.00 USD
        Apr 11, 2016        Payment from Dan Klonowski
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Apr 10, 2016        Payment from John Knight
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 10, 2016        Payment from Robert Whitley
Completed
Print shipping label
$25.00 USD
        Apr 9, 2016        Payment from Hugo Kennedy
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 9, 2016        Payment from Sean Eilert
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Apr 8, 2016        Payment from erick brandt
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 8, 2016        Payment from William Wilson
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 8, 2016        Payment from Jonathon Working
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Apr 8, 2016        Payment from The Hobby-Machinist, Inc.
Completed
Print shipping label
$5.00 USD
        Apr 7, 2016        Payment from Darrell Taylor
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 7, 2016        Payment from Christina Trasferini
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Apr 7, 2016        Payment from Regis Galbach Galbach
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
211 - 240 transactions
        Apr 6, 2016        Payment from Quality Machine Tools, LLC
Completed
Print shipping label
$100.00 USD
        Apr 6, 2016        Payment from Rex Burkheimer
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Apr 6, 2016        Payment from Charles Sonnier
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 6, 2016        Payment from James Bassham
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Apr 4, 2016        Payment from John Bartels
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Apr 3, 2016        Payment from John Collins
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 2, 2016        Payment from Craig Bennett
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 2, 2016        Payment from Clyde Woodard
Completed
Print shipping label
$25.00 USD
        Apr 2, 2016        Payment from Brian Thornock
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 1, 2016        Payment from Tyson Keizer
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 1, 2016        Payment from Richard C Herrell
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Apr 1, 2016        Payment from KissMeter.com
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Mar 31, 2016        Payment from brian hogger
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Mar 28, 2016        Payment from carroll courtney
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Mar 28, 2016        Payment from Don Hamaguchi
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Mar 28, 2016        Payment from Ralph Johnson
Completed
Print shipping label
$15.00 USD
        Mar 27, 2016        Payment from michael wooten
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Mar 26, 2016        Payment from Craig Bennett
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Mar 26, 2016        Payment from Michael Yim
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 26, 2016        Payment from Bob Lombardi
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 26, 2016        Payment from Carol Perdue
Completed
Print shipping label
$30.00 USD
        Mar 26, 2016        Payment from Larry Lohkamp
Completed
Print shipping label
$15.00 USD
        Mar 26, 2016        Payment from Jerome Brown
Completed
Print shipping label
$25.00 USD
        Mar 25, 2016        Payment from Neil Hoffman
Completed
Print shipping label
$30.00 USD
        Mar 25, 2016        Payment from Rick Rodick
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Mar 25, 2016        Payment from John Ellenz
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Mar 25, 2016        Payment from Steve Lund
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 25, 2016        Payment from Frederick Fischer
Completed
Print shipping label
$25.00 USD
        Mar 25, 2016        Payment from Birch Industrial (B I Services)
Completed
Archive
$3.00 USD
        Mar 24, 2016        Payment from Medesta Pigg
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
241 - 270 transactions
        Mar 24, 2016        Payment from The Hobby-Machinist, Inc.
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Mar 23, 2016        Payment from Randy Malcook
Completed
Print shipping label
$100.00 USD
        Mar 22, 2016        Payment from Jason Cundall
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 20, 2016        Payment from Nelson Collar
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Mar 20, 2016        Payment from James Wise
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 20, 2016        Payment from Mark Knox
Completed
Print shipping label
$40.00 USD
        Mar 20, 2016        Payment from Robert l Clark
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 20, 2016        Payment from peter sutherland
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 19, 2016        Payment from Stephen Flock
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 19, 2016        Payment from Brian Chamberlin
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Mar 19, 2016   
Notes:
 Payment from The Hobby-Machinist, Inc.
Completed
Print shipping label
$0.50 USD
        Mar 19, 2016        Payment from The Hobby-Machinist, Inc.
Completed
Print shipping label
$0.05 USD
        Mar 18, 2016        Payment from Bob Jakicic
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Mar 18, 2016        Payment from jacob parker
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Mar 18, 2016        Payment from Rob Grant
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Mar 17, 2016        Payment from Charles Byrd
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 17, 2016        Payment from Kenneth Stokley
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 16, 2016        Payment from Ray Dean
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Mar 14, 2016        Payment from ROBERT HORTON
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 12, 2016        Payment from Reeve Underwood
Completed
Print shipping label
$100.00 USD
        Mar 11, 2016        Payment from Steve Shannon
Completed
Print shipping label
$40.00 USD
        Mar 10, 2016        Payment from Jonathan Clouden
Completed
Print shipping label
$40.00 USD
        Mar 9, 2016        Payment from William Woodward
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 8, 2016        Payment from Bernard Doyle Photo
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Mar 8, 2016        Payment from Mark Horger
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Mar 7, 2016        Payment from Birch Industrial (B I Services)
Completed
Print shipping label
$10.00 USD
        Mar 7, 2016        Payment from William Halsdorf
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 3, 2016        Payment from Ortanez Rongero
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 3, 2016        Payment from Metal Master Fab
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Mar 2, 2016        Payment from Wally Gehricke
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
271 - 300 transactions
        Mar 1, 2016        Payment from Andrew Hood
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Feb 26, 2016        Payment from Robert Vanderlinde
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Feb 26, 2016        Payment from Bob Blevins
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Feb 21, 2016        Payment from Quality Machine Tools, LLC
Completed
Print shipping label
$100.00 USD
        Feb 15, 2016        Payment from Robert DeBerry
Completed
Print shipping label
$40.00 USD
        Feb 14, 2016        Payment from Ron Kincaid
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Feb 14, 2016        Payment from Edward de Laurot
Completed
Print shipping label
$40.00 USD
        Feb 13, 2016        Payment from Michael Gaffney
Completed
Print shipping label
$40.00 USD
        Feb 9, 2016        Payment from Austin Smith
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Feb 9, 2016        Payment from Tom Mitchell
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Feb 9, 2016        Payment from Richard Abato
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Feb 8, 2016        Payment from David March
Completed
Print shipping label
$100.00 USD
        Feb 7, 2016        Payment from William Miller
Completed
Print shipping label
$40.00 USD
        Feb 4, 2016        Payment from Roy Scuccimarri
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Jan 31, 2016        Payment from Pauline Wermerskirchen
Completed
Print shipping label
$20.00 USD
        Jan 31, 2016        Payment from Derrick Lane
Completed
Print shipping label
$50.00 USD
        Jan 30, 2016        Payment from Peter Booth
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 27, 2016        Payment from Nelson Timken
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 27, 2016        Payment from CandleRock
Completed
Archive
$1.00 USD
        Jan 27, 2016        Payment from Nelson Timken
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 27, 2016        Payment from CandleRock
Completed
Archive
$1.00 USD
        Jan 27, 2016        Payment from Timothy Shaner
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 27, 2016        Payment from Nelson Timken
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 25, 2016        Payment from Jay Maiers
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 25, 2016        Payment from David Brower
Held
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 24, 2016        Payment from Francis Senecal
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 24, 2016        Payment from Nelson Timken
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 19, 2016        Payment from David Bratager
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 17, 2016        Payment from Niles Olson
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 17, 2016        Payment from Kay Williams
Completed
Archive
$100.00 USD
301 - 330 transactions
        Jan 16, 2016        Payment from George Antonelli
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 16, 2016        Payment from michael wooten
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 13, 2016        Payment from Thomas Stockton
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 13, 2016        Payment from Pamela Doctor
Completed
Archive
$50.00 USD
        Jan 12, 2016        Payment from JoAnn Lynn
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 12, 2016        Payment from John Smith
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 11, 2016        Payment from Paul Livingston
Completed
Archive
$40.00 USD
        Jan 11, 2016        Payment from Daniel Sherman
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 11, 2016        Payment from Dan Klonowski
Completed
Archive
$40.00 USD
        Jan 11, 2016        Payment from Richard Saunders
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 10, 2016        Payment from Birch Industrial (B I Services)
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 10, 2016        Payment from Quality Machine Tools, LLC
Completed
Archive
$100.00 USD
        Jan 10, 2016        Payment from Michael Mastro
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 10, 2016        Payment from Thomas Bredehoft
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 10, 2016        Payment from Brooks Ravenscroft
Completed
Archive
$50.00 USD
        Jan 9, 2016        Payment from Joseph Snell
Completed
Archive
$50.00 USD
        Jan 8, 2016        Payment from John Grice
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 7, 2016        Payment from Frank Tosczak
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD
        Jan 7, 2016        Payment from Mike Hufstetler
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 6, 2016        Payment from Quality Machine Tools, LLC
Completed
Archive
$100.00 USD
        Jan 5, 2016        Payment from Daniel Haid
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 5, 2016        Payment from Robert Korves
Completed
Archive
$50.00 USD
        Jan 5, 2016        Payment from Larry Lohkamp
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 5, 2016        Payment from Roy Scuccimarri
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 5, 2016        Payment from Tom Spinetti
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 5, 2016        Payment from John Lesar
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 5, 2016        Payment from john Herrmann
Completed
Archive
$40.00 USD
        Jan 4, 2016        Payment from Ralph Johnson
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 3, 2016        Payment from David Galterio
Completed
Archive
$50.00 USD
        Jan 3, 2016        Payment from James Marshall
Completed
Archive
$50.00 USD
331 - 332 transactions
        Jan 2, 2016        Payment from Akiva Walum
Completed
Archive
$10.00 USD
        Jan 1, 2016        Payment from David Shaver
Completed
Archive
$20.00 USD


----------



## HMF (Jun 2, 2016)

*PLEASE READ THIS!! *

*The site will be down for about one day while the new IP settings propagate. Please delete ALL old bookmarks. They will no longer work. The new IP will be http://209.236.113.214*


----------

